# Khorne marked Chaos Raptors with Winged Champion



## Solun Decius (Jun 23, 2008)

I painted up this squad of Chaos Raptors for my Chaos Space Marine Renegade Warband a while ago. The raptors are converted from Assault Marines and bits from CSM boxes and chaos vehicle sprues.
The Raptor Champion is kitbashed from Posessed, Berzerkers, CSM and Green Stuff.
The Raptor Champion has a Icon of Khorne on the backpack, although that wasn't yet there when I took all the photos but the first.










*I call them the Khorne Quints!*
Please click on the top border to view it full size. It's only 800 pixels wide anyway and the shrunk version is really grainy.









*... and a few photos of the Raptor Champion.*

































Any comments and critisism welcome!


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

those look great! my only real criticism is the spiky poles on the backpacks-- they can't be that aerodynamic LOL.

Hope you make some more of these badboys, they look killer


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Not bad at all. I hate the Champion's head, but that's got nothing to do with anything you did. All in all, I'd say you did quite a good job Chaotifying these loyalist scum. Fine work.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Really great job, you should be proud!

I actually love the spikes on the jetpacks.

Great job, paint and modeling.


----------



## Solun Decius (Jun 23, 2008)

The_Chaplain said:


> those look great! my only real criticism is the spiky poles on the backpacks-- they can't be that aerodynamic LOL.


Haha, yeah well, practical isn't really what I'm aiming for when doing conversions. I have a feeling that goes for Chaos marines themselves too :grin:



Inquisitor Aurelius said:


> Not bad at all. I hate the Champion's head, but that's got nothing to do with anything you did. All in all, I'd say you did quite a good job Chaotifying these loyalist scum. Fine work.


Thanks! I've heard the head comment beforeand I understand it perfectly. Alot of people find the Berzerker Champion Head's teeth to be ... uhm ... over the top?
The rest of the head, however, is really good, strong facial features and good eyes/eyebrows. It also fits in with my vision of Blood Angel (or successors thereof) Marines corrupted by Khorne and giving in to the Red Thirst.



Anphicar said:


> Really great job, you should be proud!
> 
> I actually love the spikes on the jetpacks.
> 
> Great job, paint and modeling.


Thank you very much!

Thanks for the pleasant comments guys and thanks everyone else for looking. Constructive or destructive comments still welcome and appreciated.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like that paint scheme quite a bit actually. Excellent work all told.


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

I love the detail on the wings they do look great. I also do like the scheme, its not too many colours it's just right.

And I agree with the head the teeth is over the top.

Also did you convert the flamer?


----------



## Solun Decius (Jun 23, 2008)

*@The Wraithlord & lordmat0*:
Thaks guys. I am happy with how the shoulder & kne pad color fits in wth the red. Also leaving the arms and boots black maked them less "loyalist" I guess.

The Flamer is converted yes. The base is a bolter (what else?) and the nozzle is from the Chaos Terminator combi-flamer. The pipes are from different icons or vehicle bits and the fuel tank is a melta bomb from the assault marine sprue.

Also, the knee pads on the flamer marine are Green Stuff. The assault marine box comes with one pair of Mk VI armor legs so I had to cut away the knees and add kneepads in order to keep the raptors looking like identical quints.

Thanks everyone, for looking!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Me like! I'll post some pics of mine whaen they get finished.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I always look at the wrong parts of models... the thing that stands out to me the most are the chainsword blades that you've put on the legs as spiky bits-- I had never thought of cutting down chainswords like that, and I have to say, it looks excellent. The spiky boobs, for lack of a better descriptor, look good too-- excellent way to cover the cuts (if there are any) where the aquila detail on the breastplate is/was. 

They're well painted, to boot!


----------



## Solun Decius (Jun 23, 2008)

*@Lord Sinkoran*: Thanks man!

*@The Son of Horus*:
Actually you looked at the best parts of the models. At least the parts that took the most time converting and caused the most finger cuts. The spiky bits on the legs are from 10 chainswords, all the same chainsword model :shok: Out of 5 sprues of Chaos Marines I hadn't used a single one of the curved chainsword with hairtufts on the handle so I used 10 of those for these conversions.
I did carve out the aquila detail all the way from the armpit to the center where the spikes are in the breastplate. I then found similarly sized spikes from different chaos icons to make the breatsplate spikes. I feel those spikes really seal the deal in making them not look loyalist. That and the heads of course, 5 identical heads from the same 5 CSM sprues as the chainswords.
So thanks for noticing those parts :grin:

Thanks people for checking this out.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ouch! Awesomest Claws in existence!


----------



## Solun Decius (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks man, glad you like them.

I have a squad of Terminators, also w/ Khorne Icon, that I worked on for quite some sime. I'll post some photo's of those in a thread here soon.

Thanks everyone for checking out my models and for the comments.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Good work, i really like the chainsword idea. I was going to do 10 raptors all with the possesed wings but looking at yours i think im gon have to cut out the backpack and GS the wings on. Just looks odd to me.


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

good use of posesed bitz


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

These look really good. Nice paint job. I like how you've choasified the armor.

I converted up some khorne raptors, using khorne bezerkers with some necromunda winged backbacks recently. Howver, cos mail order don't do bits anymore (plus I'm a cheapskate) I was trying to work out how to chaosify normal assault marines jump packs (available from bits and kits separately). I like the spikes idea. Mind if I nick the spikes idea? I rather like it!

Also, nice work on the claws. I love the lightning effect!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

lol man i want some.


----------



## Solun Decius (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks guys.

*@Death 0F Angels*: Yeah, this set of wings looks as if the backpack has mutations added, not as if the marine is mutated. I kind of like that in this case, to imagine he could take off his Chaos-enhanced armor and just be astartes underneath (well, mind warped astartes).

*@general*: Sure thing! Use whatever ideas you're interested in. Besides, most conversion ideas I come up with have probably been done before, many times over.
Thanks, I'm rather proud of the claws.

Thanks for looking people!


----------

